#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  А не испить ли нам....

## Ersh

Типа в Москве... Типа чая... Жарко...

----------


## Спокойный

Нуу, как бы можно.

----------


## Neroli

Типа да

----------


## Ersh

На выходных?

----------


## Neroli

Только не в субботу.
Можно в будни.

----------


## Ersh

Тогда не в среду и не в четверг. Может в воскресенье?

----------


## Naldjorpa

Хачу в москву )

----------


## Neroli

> Тогда не в среду и не в четверг. Может в воскресенье?


Может. Ж)

----------


## sergey

Сегодня в 18-00?

----------


## Ersh

Нет, в следующее воскресенье

----------


## Neroli

Но время верное. ))

----------


## sergey

Насчет следующего воскресенья это надо будет поближе к выходным посмотреть (это я про себя).

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Буду рад присоедениться к вам братья и сестры!

----------


## PampKin Head

Чай - источник панибратства (навеяно Кармапенкой). Следовательно, надо испить чачи.

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Следовательно, надо испить чачи.


+1  :Big Grin: 

Есть еще один вид деятельности, цементирующий коллектив: ничто не сплачивает коллектив так, как совместное расхищение социалистической собственности  :Big Grin:

----------


## Шаман

> +1 
> 
> Есть еще один вид деятельности, цементирующий коллектив: ничто не сплачивает коллектив так, как совместное расхищение социалистической собственности


Будем строить социализьм?

P.S. В субботу если в первой половине дня, или в воскресенье, если с 12-00 до 15-00 - сварю чай. Свежих привезли. Или поделюсь Лао Ча Ваном, если после 21:00

----------


## Neroli

Дорогие люди, хотела уточниться, мы завтра это самое? Будем? :-)

----------


## Ersh

Я буду это самое.

----------


## Neroli

:Smilie:  
Давайте часов в шесть тогда.

----------


## Ersh

Давайте

----------


## Шаман

Завтра это в смысле сегодня или где?

----------


## Neroli

> Завтра это в смысле сегодня или где?


Сегодня суббота.
Завтра воскресенье.

Мне так сегодня кажется.  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

Ну как, бум чай пить? Сегодня, в воскресенье.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Бум. В 18. 00

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Мысленно с вами, но нет ни времени, ни сил выползти из дому.

----------


## Ersh

Может к вечеру появятся силы?

----------


## Neroli

Похоже мы будем пить чай втроем. (четыре в уме) . 
ммм
Леш, а приходи с Таней и Юрцом.  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

Группа "Чай втроём".  :Big Grin:

----------


## Шаман

Дмитрий, разыскивайте время  :Smilie: 
С силой что-нить придумаем.

P.S. И да пребудет с тобой Сила!

----------


## Neroli

> Группа "Чай втроём".


Вы поете, я танцую  :Wink:

----------


## Спокойный

> Вы поете, я танцую


Стриптиз!!!  :Embarrassment:   :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

> Похоже мы будем пить чай втроем. (четыре в уме) . 
> ммм
> Леш, а приходи с Таней и Юрцом.


Таня с Юрцом в данный момент гостят у Пилота и Каузарии)))

----------


## Шаман

Подсадочные места кто-нить забронировал?

----------


## Ersh

Нет пока. Забронируешь?

----------


## Дохо

Ха!!! Одни представители "Дальмасы" себе места где-то бронируют - а другие уже вчера пол-Донецка кормили :Smilie: 
Приятно было повидать старых друзей!!!

----------


## Михоэлс

Чай  вкуснее  если его пить только в Китае, Тибете или Японии. У того же самого чая, если его пить в России, вкус  хуже.

----------


## Aion

У Вселенной один вкус...

----------


## Шаман

> У Вселенной один вкус...


Пицца???

----------


## Aion

> Пицца???


दुःख

----------


## Won Soeng

> Пицца???


И у пиццы тоже этот вкус  :Smilie: 

Чай в пакетике
Сколько любимых друзей
В этом же вкусе!

----------


## Михоэлс

Я не имел ввиду что в России вода или воздух хуже. Просто само присутствие Будды делает чай вкуснее.

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> Чай  вкуснее  если его пить только в Китае, Тибете или Японии. У того же самого чая, если его пить в России, вкус  хуже.


-  :Embarrassment:  , ну да, хорошо там, где нас нет...

----------

Шаман (06.12.2008)

----------


## Михоэлс

> -  , ну да, хорошо там, где нас нет...


Я как раз б`ольшую часть жизни провёл не в России  а именно в тех странах о которых я напис`ал в этой теме.

----------


## Aion

> Просто само присутствие Будды делает чай вкуснее.


Имхо, Будда присутствует или в сердце, или нигде. Сансара от перемены мест слагаемых вкуса не меняет... :Cool:

----------

Djampel Tharchin (12.12.2008), Тарасова (29.03.2009), Чиффа (27.02.2009), Шавырин (12.01.2009)

----------


## Ersh

А давайте-ка встретимся, попъем чайку по случаю одиннадцатилетия?

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (29.04.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> попъем чайку


а я есть хочу  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Naldjorpa

И я =)... жаль я не в москве... хотя в москве я наерна ещё сильнее бы есть хотел =))))))

----------


## Этэйла

Я тоже сейчас не в Москве, а так бы с удовольствием с вами чайку попила  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> а я есть хочу


А ты попроси что б тебе бутерброды принесли не откажут же в просьбе девушке  :Smilie:

----------


## Asanga

Буду в Москве в воскресенье, в ожидании рейса в Дели. Могу быть в чайном клубе с 13.00 до 17.00. Не испить ли нам чайку?

----------


## Шаман

> а я есть хочу


http://www.chaiclub.ru/novosti/novos..._sladosti.html

----------

Neroli (19.11.2009)

----------


## Neroli

Да, надо будет как-нить попробовать. Жалко я сейчас не хочу есть.  :Frown:

----------


## Asanga

Уточнение по чаю, если кто захочет подойти, в клубе я буду в районе 15.00

----------

